# leg- less walker



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

recently made a 'leg-less walker'. Saw it on one of the pro sites and thought I'd copy it. It doesn't move- wish I knew how to do that.  
She has a 'stubby hubby' to go with her, but I'm in the process of making him better.
Any comments are appreciated.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She looks downright annoyed I can totally see her in some kind of haunted asylum setting.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Thats just so wrong, its great!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I was wondering when she was going to make a showing here! 

Nice work ... I saw her hubby, can't imagine what you are doing to make him better ... 

Very nice work!!!!!!


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

how about some latex work. because the teared cloth dye red looks a litte tacky


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

creepers said:


> recently made a 'leg-less walker'. Saw it on one of the pro sites and thought I'd copy it. It doesn't move- wish I knew how to do that.
> She has a 'stubby hubby' to go with her, but I'm in the process of making him better.
> Any comments are appreciated.


Looks good.

I made one last year that moves. Here's a video of the 1st test. It's a little noisey as I didn't have the exhaust mufflers in place and the head wasnt secured either...LOL (Got busy and didn't make another video)


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

BackYardHaunter said:


> how about some latex work. because the teared cloth dye red looks a litte tacky


thank you for your honesty!! 

Joker- heard about yours after I made mine. Yours looks great!!! One day I'll learn how to make things move.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I like her a lot. nice job!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Since yours has wheels in front, you might want to consider putting a couple of high torque, low rpm motors on them. Then you can mount the body in a more typical position that the elderly walk with. I would finish it off with a sound system that sounds like squeaky wheels and a voice for your person.

In addition, you could mount the lower half of a similar body in a rocking chair within a straight line of the walker...I hope you understand where I'm heading with this idea.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice! I like the head you choose


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

BackYardHaunter said:


> how about some latex work. because the teared cloth dye red looks a litte tacky


I do agree, but then again in the dark with a light on her, I think she'd look great the way she is If you have the time to add extra details to her, great, if not, still an awesome prop! When do we get to see the stubby hubby???


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you to all that gave nice compliments. and to the ones that gave suggestions- thank you. I appreciate any and all "constructive criticism". Being called 'tacky' - not too much!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

creepers said:


> Being called 'tacky' - not too much!


Well, you know, blood does get a little "tacky" before it dries completely


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I dont like the comment from back yard haunter criticism yes but that was mean we are all not pros here but we all try and I feel anything you do by your self is awsome in it's own way.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love this prop the way it is! She hit it right on the nail. I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Morbid, I'm sure it was not Backyard's intent to be mean. Please, let's keep it civil here.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

creepers said:


> thank you to all that gave nice compliments. and to the ones that gave suggestions- thank you. I appreciate any and all "constructive criticism". Being called 'tacky' - not too much!


I hope creepers you realize that I never for 1 second thought of this as "tacky"! I was simply agreeing with backyard about adding something like the latex for that added touch (which nobody can see in the dark on hallloween night anyway):jol: I do think that this is a fantastic prop and I wish that half of my stuff looked as good as this. We do still get to see stubby hubby right???


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I would love to have that prop in my yard ........Great job!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Animation now?..so F-n cool! Although the pop off head was not intentional, that gives me some ideas...


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Morbid, I'm sure it was not Backyard's intent to be mean. Please, let's keep it civil here.


I see your point maybe it was atypo I guess I took it wrong....Itwas nt an attack on the person I was just saying we all try really hard to make nice things and there should never be a time to discourage other peoples tallents Back Yard Haunter I'm sorry if you took my comment offensive


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think she looks great as she is, unless you want to push the gore factor up a little and have some entrails or internal organs hanging down. Gorey isn't our style, but some folks do enjoy a little more bloodiness.  :zombie:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a question. What happened to her lower half?  Was she swimming at the beach and chomped on by a Great White? Have those dang worms from Tremors come back? :googly:


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Great stuff also would make great guts for her, but this thing is awesome as is!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

creepers said:


> thank you to all that gave nice compliments. and to the ones that gave suggestions- thank you. I appreciate any and all "constructive criticism". Being called 'tacky' - not too much!


Whats the world coming to?! First its a loss of forum etiquette, then people start marrying dogs and aborting teenagers!

I think it looks great! Leave it alone!

Sometimes I wonder why in the "showroom" where you show what you did, people like to tell you what you should have done. Maybe they should make their own version of your prop with their changes and put thier money (and time) where their mouth is and post that for all to see and critique.

I guess some people are happy to just haunt their armchair.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

This is too cool. My brother works in physical therapy at a rehab center. This would look great in the PT room, as long as everyone had a sense of humor. lol


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Awesome*

That thing would be awesome with some movement... try something simple that will make her jerk a little bit...


----------

